

Learning from Touring Bands: Game business model suitable for other businesses too - nickb
http://lostgarden.com/2005/10/game-business-model-learning-from.html

======
thomasswift
That's a long article. Thanks for the link.

~~~
euccastro
There is plenty of interesting advice in lostgarden.com, if making games is
your thing.

